# Lings 21 Prix



## Jeffrey Webb (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi I posted yesterday about my grandfathers Sicura divers 400 well today I took it to a watch repair shop they are going to check out if they can source parts then get back to me with a quote

upon telling the family they all searched through their lofts and garages and this popped up from my mother also one of my grandfathers,

A Lings 21 Prix

not working hands move winds backwards but not forwards so this will be going to the repair shop next week, anyone have any info on these I think its 1960s


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Jeffrey Webb said:


> Hi I posted yesterday about my grandfathers Sicura divers 400 well today I took it to a watch repair shop they are going to check out if they can source parts then get back to me with a quote
> 
> upon telling the family they all searched through their lofts and garages and this popped up from my mother also one of my grandfathers,
> 
> ...


 Sorry, I missed your original post. So now, far too late, here is some info which you may have found useful. Just be prepared for not all of the comments to be complimentary:

https://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/scavenging-under-cover-lings-290655.html

https://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/lings-21-prix-telemetre-help-please-981507.html

Regards.


----------

